# Téléchargez la Charte nationale d’accueil du jeune enfant



## AssMatNET (17 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Vous pouvez télécharger la Charte nationale d’accueil du jeune enfant sur le site : *

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
*
Vous y trouverez les "10 grands principes pour grandir en toute confiance".

Bon weekend


----------

